# Bouncy bouncy!!



## speedqueen (Mar 9, 2009)

we have just bought a j reg talbot autostatus and the suspension is really really bouncy!! especially at the back. My mechanic had a quick look and says its ok but is it supposed to be THAT bouncy? it nearly bounces you off the seat! the kids think it's hilarious but i'm not sure i could stand it on a long run. advice anyone? thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Has it been fitted with air suspension? If so try altering the pressure.

peedee


----------



## speedqueen (Mar 9, 2009)

No i dont think it has got air suspension. My mech' never said so either.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds as though the shock absorbers are knackered. Did your mechanic drive it or just look at it. If the latter get him to drive it.

After going over a bump does it bounce down the road for quite a while? If so then it is knackered shock absorbers, Alan.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought - do you mean bouncy as in springy and slow to settle, or bouncy as in banging over the potholes which are our usual road surfaces nowadays enough to shake you off the seat? If the former, I'd guess erneboy is right; if the latter you might need to look at weighing the van and finding out the correct tyre pressures, as the original Talbot ones will almost certainly be too high (i.e. as recommended for the maximum safe loading of the commercial vehicle base)


----------



## speedqueen (Mar 9, 2009)

It seems to be just a controlled bounce. on a flat road its fine but the second you hit a hole or bump off she goes but stops quickly, til you hit another hole. My mech' says it's cos she has loads of rubber dampers in the suspension? And something to do with keeping it low to the ground? i dunno i wasnt there when he checked it out. i'm getting it second hand from the hubby and dont really understand what he's on about to be honest. He seems happy that it's ok but i cant stand the bouncing!!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Can you have hubby ride in the back down a bumpy road, perhaps???


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*bouncy bouncy*

The newness has worn off your shock absorber's speedqueen :wink:

You will have to change them to stop the bouncing ,if you have the EK model it will not be to bad,if however you have the CK, be careful, you might wake the kids up :lol: :lol: .

Lovely van though had one a few years ago.

Les.


----------

